# Employment Question on Immigrant Visa



## sissak (May 26, 2012)

Hello, I am English and my husband is American. I am a freelancer and I want to know if I have to list all of the freelance jobs. My husband and I are looking at all the forms we will eventually have to submit.

I was curious about the G325-A form and the Application for Immigrant Visa and Alien Registration Form. They both ask for a list of work history and I have been doing freelance for 5 years. Would I just put freelance from 2007-2012? What type of proof would they ask me for? I want to be prepared for my interview and not forget to bring anything. I understand they can be somewhat intense. Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It could depend a bit on how your freelance business is set up. If you're registered as "self-employed" or have any sort of business registration, then technically you've been employed for the last 5 years in the same manner and thus can simply list your freelance business.

They may want some indication of how much you earn from this freelancing activity - often in the US they'll ask for copies of your tax returns, but I don't think they'll do that for the UK. You should be prepared to talk about how much you've made over that period of time (i.e. are we talking a couple thousand a year or are you freelancing big time in the millions?) and maybe bring a list of your biggest jobs over the last couple of years to illustrate what sort of work you do. (If you have any clients you use for references, even better - though they won't necessarily want to contact them, just having references available could be a point in your favor.)

Basically, they're looking to see what your job potential is in the US, and to see if you're paying your taxes and social insurances like you should be doing (indicates you're likely to do the same in the US).
Cheers,
Bev


----------

